# The Hibernation Diet



## Jesus_the_only_way

I have not heard of it....but I like the concept
Tom


----------



## Moonshae

Drone On said:


> Has anyone tried this diet to back up the book The Hibernation Diet? The author suggests offering his book to honey customers but first I need to know if it works. It seems too good to be true, honey at night is all it takes to lose weight?


Losing weight is primarily calories in < calories out. If you aren't using more energy than you're consuming, you aren't going to lose weight. I would not sell some fad "miracle weight loss" regimen. Honey at night is not going to make people lose weight. Eating less and exercising more will.

Basically, 3500 calories = 1 lb of fat. So to lose 1 lb, you need to burn 3500 calories more than you consume. To gain a pound, you need to consume 3500 calories more than you burn. There really isn't much more to it than that, which shows why it's so easy to gain weight and so hard to lose.


----------



## Chef Isaac

I have to agree with moon...

calroies in....calories out......


----------



## amandrea

*A workable diet*

Diets fail. What these failed diets all have in common is the calorie which is a measure of heat energy. Dieters are not concerned with energy but with mass. A pound of lard weighs as much as a pound of lettuce. Eat one or the other and you will gain a pound and no more. The calorie content is a measure of how long it will take you to lose the pound.
What you need to do to lose weight is weigh yourself, say Sunday morning. Weigh everything you eat until the next Sunday morning. If you started out weighing 200 lbs., ate 70 pounds of food and maintained the same weight then your body is eliminating 10 pounds of mass a day. If you gained 7 pounds then you ate 7 pounds more than you needed. To lose weight, reduce the pounds of food you eat by the amount you want to lose. The diet is called. "Put Down the Fork."


----------



## Chef Isaac

The reality of it all is the diets do fail. It has to be A LIFE CHANGE. Changing what you eat to include healthier options. Changing your lifestyle and adding excersising in it... often. 

Taking the stairs... not the elavator....

Drinking water.... not beer or soda!!!


----------



## wayacoyote

My personal experience:
I am on regular medication for acid reflux and often find myself feeling full at night as though my dinner hasn't digested, even feeling lumps of my food in my lower throat, upper stomach. (Forgive the following I can usually only find relief by tossing those cookies. (I suppose my meds are so strong and I don't chew enough). Recently, my wife and I went to a movie after eating chinese food. My stomach was really upset until I forced up and spit out a solid bamboo shoot from my soup into my hand. I was releived, my wife was disgusted.

Anyway, somewhere along the way it dawned on me that honey might kick start my metabolism. So one night I tried a tablespoon of honey before bed. It worked. What's more is I woke up starving. Now normally I wouldn't eat breakfast. My wife tried it with the same results, absolute hunger in the morning.

I'm not making weight loss claims, just sharing with you my experience on how honey seems to revive my metabolism while I sleep and gets my food to move on through.

WayaCoyote


----------



## power napper

(When I remember to do it) a tablespoon of comb honey before hitting the sack.
Also when I eat a carbohydrate I eat a protein.
Works for me.


----------



## SweetBettyBees

*Read the book...*

While I didn't see myself melting away after reading the book and promptly dosing myself (in addition to my husband and my teenager) with a scant tbsp of honey at bedtime, what did happen was sleep, blissful sleep. I do believe there's something to the claim that honey is so very digestable, the stress hormones that usually plague us at bedtime are, literally, laid to rest.


----------



## dcross

amandrea said:


> Dieters are not concerned with energy but with mass. A pound of lard weighs as much as a pound of lettuce. Eat one or the other and you will gain a pound and no more.



Lettuce is what, 75% water?


----------



## Sundance

Not to be argumentative here but a pound of lettuce and a pound of lard are not even close to equal in regards to weight retention. It's completely about calories, not weight. 

I'm with the others here. Calories in, calories out. The only diet that rocks this boat is the Aitkins diet that I am aware of. But that loss is based on ketosis.


----------



## BeeAware

I have only a couple of honey customers who have told me that they were on the hibernation diet. However, I have several who mix honey with cider vinegar and drink it several times a day. They say it relieves a lot of common ailments such as sore joints and digestive problems. I neither encourage of discourage this practice, I just sell them the honey and let them do as they wish.


----------



## Parke County Queen

"I was releived, my wife was disgusted."

Sounds just like my house!


----------



## John Smith

*Forget Counting Calories*

People with masses of stored calories are suffering from all sorts of problems, but most of them boil down to two areas of their life: One, they are unhappy. They eat for solace, and it only makes them fat, so they eat for more solace. Two: They eat dead food, manufactured sugars and factory gunk.

An overweight person is like a Shell Delivery Tanker sitting on the roadside out of Gas. Sure, he may have a million gallons of gas in the big trailer, but his truck tank is empty. Regardless of how much one eats, if food doesn't turn into energy or repaired muscles, it gets stored as fat. Fat people are usually tired.......... no energy. Millions of potential watts of energy are stored under their skin, but they cannot access it, just as that Shell taker driver cannot access his payload. Most diets eventually leave them feeling more exhausted than before, and twice as unhappy. They are not converting food into energy. That is the key to their problem. Even after they have lost some weight, they still probably don't have the energy they deserve.

Taking a spoonful of honey for a night or two and expecting some kind of a miracle can only lead to disappointment. There are many issues with ones health to be addressed, and it all takes time. But a spoonful of honey at night to help you sleep, is a great place to start on getting healthy again. A healthy person converts his food into energy and repair while he sleeps. Once his body gets caught up on the repair work, appetite will diminish, happiness will return and energy will be plentiful.

It has taken me nearly a year to get the full benefits after reading The Hibernation Diet.
I never was fat, but I was burnt out.......... no energy, no sleep........ getting very old.
And the older one gets the slower is the rebuilding process in the body. So patience pays big dividends. Now I am full of beans again (so to speak), not nearly as hungry, eat far less and have far more energy.

What did Manum PI say? ....... "It works for me!"

Cheers,


----------



## Ross

My 98 year old uncle takes honey at night when he can't sleep. He says it helps him sleep. He is an organic gardener with a year around garden and is still going strong, sharp as a tack. He just published his first book this year. If it works for him its hard to argue with.


----------



## John Smith

Sorry, but I missed this one.

Indeed, I have applied what I learned from the Book, The Hibernation Diet, with much diligence, and with excellent results. However, I was not requiring weight management. My problems lie in other health related areas. 

May I assume you have now tried it for yourself and have a similar report to make?

If not, what are you waiting for? Honey is good value as a weight management food, and there are no hidden cost (once you have bought the book).

Indeed, what works in all instances is "Recovery Mode." Once we get ourselves into recovery mode at bedtime, we sleep soundly and for longer periods. The more nights (and months) we do that, the healthier we can be (commensurate with our age, limitations, etc.). Obesity, is just one of the maladies that our bodies know how to cure once given the chance, as in 'more time in recovery mode.' By following the plan in the book, one can increase the ability to sleep well, and nothing short of good health can come of that.

It works for me!

John


----------



## taipantoo

I didn't read that any nay sayers read the book, tried the diet, or had bad results from the diet.

I also don't like the idea that it is called a diet at all.

Honey before bed helps you get to sleep.
Honey before bed helps you stay asleep.
Two true stress relievers that aid you in every other aspect of your life.

Waking up hungry is a good thing.
Breakfast is the most important meal of the day.
People who eat breakfast tend to snack less during the day, another good thing.

Everything I have stated here works for me and is now working for my wife.
I know this because I am experiencing it first hand.

By the way, nothing fat free, sugar free, or diet passes my lips.
I eat good wholesome food and my body responds accordingly.

Please qualify your statements before responding to my post.


----------



## pcelar

Drone On said:


> Has anyone tried this diet to back up the book The Hibernation Diet? The author suggests offering his book to honey customers but first I need to know if it works. It seems too good to be true, honey at night is all it takes to lose weight?


It works and it is no woodoo physiology
It is explained here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3c1lbfhPLeM


----------



## John Smith

*Is it a diet or a way of life?*



> taipantoo said:
> 
> I also don't like the idea that it is called a diet at all.
> 
> Honey before bed helps you get to sleep.
> Honey before bed helps you stay asleep.



You are quite correct taipantoo, in seeing the anomaly of calling the book a diet book. It should be called a 'way to live' book, as the philosophy in it needs to be utilized for the rest of ones life, not just seen as a three week crash diet. I suspect the Authors opted for the "Diet" label for two reasons: 1) to avoid the legal considerations of trying to "practice medicine without a licence" and 2) to attract the largest possible audience. But at the end of the day, it is all semantics, and whatever we do consistently with our feeding is in fact our diet.

Also, may I add number three to your two HONEY BEFORE BED notes?

When I wake up in the night, and stay awake long enough to realize that I am not likely to get back to sleep easily, I hit the kitchen for either honey in cold milk, or honey with chamomile tea. It rarely fails to help me get back to sleep for a bit of REM before time to get up again.

I love this "recovery mode!"


----------

